# Garage in 747



## luckyshot (May 1, 2005)

Hi has anyone done any modifications to the garage.

We are not going to use ours for our scooter, we are going to tow it as it is a 250cc and is too big and heavy for the garage.

We would like to make the best of the space, and not just put everything on the floor.

Someone mention the dent pullers from Screwfix to attach bungees etc to, but we put them on (they were very difficult to pull off) but after a while they lost their vacuum and fell off. Don't really want to be drilling holes if possible

Any helpful hints would be appreciated


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

luckyshot said:


> Hi has anyone done any modifications to the garage.
> 
> We are not going to use ours for our scooter, we are going to tow it as it is a 250cc and is too big and heavy for the garage.
> 
> ...


Hi

I need to do the same to mine.I think I will end up drilling and putting in some eyed screws to the back wall so I can securely attatch bunjie straps.

steve


----------



## luckyshot (May 1, 2005)

thanks for the reply 

We dont really want to drill holes as we dont know what is behind anything. We were thinking of putting some small G clamps on the board that runs along the right hand side of the garage and some on the metal rods that run across the roof.

With these and the tie downs on the floor we think this may be OK for the moment unless anyone comes up with some better ideas than this.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

luckyshot said:


> thanks for the reply
> 
> We dont really want to drill holes as we dont know what is behind anything. We were thinking of putting some small G clamps on the board that runs along the right hand side of the garage and some on the metal rods that run across the roof.
> 
> With these and the tie downs on the floor we think this may be OK for the moment unless anyone comes up with some better ideas than this.


I think the material on the back wall is quite thick,so I dont mind drilling into it.I wouldn`t need very long screws,maybe something like 3/4".Drill pilot hole with a drill bit a few mil smaller than the screw size and you should get a nice snug fit.
The bunjie cord will take all the strain so putting hardly any on the screws themselves.

steve


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
We will be getting our new to us van on friday,but my idea for the garage was to use liquid nails and glue a frame to the back wall and use that hardboard/plywood with holes in it and use s hooks to hang things on


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

If I have to drill into the van body, because its constructed in a sandwich I always insert a small ali tube into the hole, then bolt the item. This way you wont crush the van panel.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Scottie,I would strongly recommend using the proffesional version of liquid nails,called "gripfil"
Not sure sure if you saw the set up in our Eura,garage but I've used it in there with perfect results.
Gary


----------



## 107080 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi, Lucky.

What 250cc scooter do you have? I have a Vespa 250 and am searching for a MH with a garage which will hold it. Without taking off the mirrors, it's about 90 cm wide & 153 cm tall, and weighs about 330 lbs. I'm wondering if *any* garage in a 24' MH will hold her. 

Did you decide to tow it because its weight would reduce what you could carry in the MH? Or, does the weight in the rear compromise the drive quality?

Did you choose the 747 after you got the scooter or before? Sorry to ask so many questions, but I'm really flummoxed over how to handle this issue.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

IIRC the 747 has a payload of 200 kg in the garage. That would restrict anything else in the back end.


----------



## luckyshot (May 1, 2005)

Repy for Karen

Hi Karen

We had the scooter before we bought the 747 and towed it without any problem. 
The scooter is a 250 Piaggio X9 and weighs just over 200 kilos, so wouldn't legally be able to carry it in the garage, but we dont think we would physically get it in its too big.
If you could get a 200 kilo machine into there, I would imagine it would be very awkward to get it in - I think its probably more suited to a 50 cc machine weighing in at about 100 kilo.
We wanted the garage for storage space (i.e. wine & contraband!!!) We find towing the scooter no problem and the advantages of having it are great. You can park anywhere no parking problems etc. We have a top box on and it surprising what shopping you can get in the box and under the seat its unbelievable - even I couldn't believe it when I emptied it after our first trip to the supermarket.


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

We get our 125cc Honda Dylan in our 747 garage it weighs 19stone - what ever that is in that foreign language! We do have to unscrew the wing mirrors, and flap the lid of the top box over on the seat, but it goes up custom made ramps a treat.


----------



## fairways (May 4, 2007)

:roll:
I put two brass rails across side to side like you would in a wardrobe but with extra supports then screwed it to the underside of the back bed top of garage ceiling' if you tap along the wood you will find that it has a really strong piece of wood to screw in to just in the right places then hang your clothes to it and no without creasing them look great to


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*747 garage*

Hi i think Teensvan (steve) has done some mods to his


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Locker*

Hi

I divided my rear locker into two halves. It is not a full sized garage like you have, but I did not want everything piled on top of each other.

The shelf is a metal frame, with a plywood top and then a plastic cover to match the boot floor.

Result is twice as much stuff in the boot, without having to move one thing to get to something else.

Russell


----------

